# BowTech Pro 40



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Any thoughts or opinions on the BowTech Pro 40? Looking at a 2003 model for 3D and indoor spots.

Appreciate any feed back.


----------



## penn state (Jan 5, 2007)

*pro 40*

I've been shooting a pro 40 dually for 4 years and love this bow to pieces!!!! I've been playing around with several other models and none of them come close to my dually.This bow is set at 29" 60 lbs Arrow weighs 310grains and it shoots around 300fps.38"axle to axle with a 7.25" brace height. Great all around bow.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

There were 3 versions of the Pro 40 in 03.

Pro 40 (1 cam) great bow ideal for target perhaps a touch slow for 3D with shorter draw lengths.

Pro 40 Wheely 2 cam bow with high energy wheels great all round bow.

Pro 40 Dually 2 cam bow with with blazing speed (I have one) great for 3D not quite my bag for target shooting.

Full specs are here http://www.bowtecharchery.com/downloads/2003_OwnersManual.pdf


----------

